# pics from nicolai 2006 openhouse?



## lesburn (26. August 2005)

hey
has anyone got any pics from todays nicolai openhouse?
thanks


----------



## Timmy35 (26. August 2005)

the new ufo st:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (27. August 2005)

Nicht schlecht das Ufo ST, werd ma grad spontan zum Kalle runterdüsen und mir das ganze in natura ansehen. Bis später ich muß ma los!


----------



## Knoe (27. August 2005)

yep, wetter ist schoen, werd mich gleich auchmal aufn weg machen!
see you in Lübbrechtsen!!


----------



## cubebiker (27. August 2005)




----------



## kitor (27. August 2005)




----------



## aow (27. August 2005)

Hallo,

habe meien Pics zur Hausmesse in meine Galerie gestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=23537

Gruß

Achim


----------



## Knoe (27. August 2005)

Nucleon TST




 neues UFO-DS









  Joscha Forstrocker checkt das neue UFO-ST








so fing es an bei NICOLAI




Chillen beim Grillen in Lübbrechtsen

Danke an die NICOLAI-Crew fuer nen netten Nachmittag & an Kalles Schwiegerpapa fuer die leckeren Steaks vom Grill. Es war geil bei euch aufm Land!


----------



## nationrider (27. August 2005)

Knoe schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Danke an die NICOLAI-Crew fuer nen netten Nachmittag & an Kalles Schwiegerpapa fuer die leckeren Steaks vom Grill. Es war geil bei euch aufm Land!



Yep! das haben mir meine Kollegen auch bestätigt  (konnte leider
nicht mit  )

btw: wie sind Eure Eindrücke vom neuen Argon FR? hat jemand Fotos davon?


----------



## Mudstud (27. August 2005)

@ nationrider

Guckst Du: Beitrag #5, 2. letztes Bild, weisser Rahmen. Argon FR...


----------



## CrunchRyder (28. August 2005)

zum argon fr: auch wenn der rahmen für mich zu lang war, hat es einen super eindruck hinterlassen: wiegt nichtmal 13 kg, geht gut den berg hoch, und wirkt auch dem singletrail sehr ausgewogen. also nicht so nervös wie ein cc bike, aber auch kein panzer. einfach ein sehr geiles, leichtes und für fast jeden schabernack zu habendes bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funghi2 (28. August 2005)

wurde beim ufo st schon etwas über den preis bekannt gegeben ??

gelb sieht einfach nur guut aus!


----------



## Framekiller (28. August 2005)

funghi2 schrieb:
			
		

> wurde beim ufo st schon etwas über den preis bekannt gegeben ??
> 
> gelb sieht einfach nur guut aus!


Gleicher Preis wie Ufo DS 1550, das DS wird günstiger.


----------



## CrossNikX (29. August 2005)

mein bildbeitrag:


----------



## zyco (29. August 2005)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von der Hausmesse...





Der Fuhrpark




Das neue UFO ST




Das neue Argon FR




Dieses Jahr auch käuflich - das Nucleon EVO




Die Farbauswahl




Auch mal andere Aufkleberfarben




Kalle mit den neuen Katalogen


----------



## kurza (29. August 2005)

Ouh man...   ich könnt mir soooo fett inn` Arsch beissen, dass ich net da war!!!         Wär so sau gern da hin gekomm...

Gibt es für 2006 neuerungen am M-Pire? Wie weit seit ihr Jungs (Falco??)  mit der Bremsmomentabstützung??

Nehmt ihr auf die EuroBike test-Räder mit?? Ufo ST, M-Pire??....   

so Long...    Kurza....    



PS: Anlässlich.... - Wünsche euch allen vom Nicolai Team weitere 10 erfolgreiche & glückliche Jahre der blühenden Entwicklung & des Erfolgs!!!!  Weiter so!!


----------



## lesburn (29. August 2005)

any pics of 2006 Helius ST?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zyco (29. August 2005)

Here you are... Nearly nothing has changed, except the head angle. It has been adjusted to the new DH/X-FR Forx on the market. Now it fits perfectly to a Boxxer, Fox40, new 66... with a length between 560-595mm (best 585mm).


----------



## biker-a (29. August 2005)

einfach nur geilo !!!!


----------



## C!T (29. August 2005)

*grins*

Den Komentar kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
Das eine Ufo sieht aus wie ein Koikarpfen  ...     Das wäre dann quasi Koi-Camou, als Nachfolge des letztjährigen 2MXTB in Müllmann-Camou.

Zu dem neuen Ufo ST muss ich sagen, das mir die gelb Variante auf den Bildern nicht besonders gefällt. Mit schwarz-rot Kombi aber sicher ganz nett.

... und bei all den göttlichen Nucleon-Teambikes fällt es mir echt schwer, eine glückliche Beziehung mit meinem Bass zu führen *g*.

mfg
eric


----------



## silverwave (30. August 2005)

So ein Scheiß das ich nicht kommen konnte. Das passiert mir sicher nicht nochmal.

Hat keiner Pics vom 2006er Helius FR gemacht mit den neuen Druckstreben? Wäre super wenn ihr was posten könntet!

hang loose


----------



## zyco (30. August 2005)

Leider sind die neuen Druckstreben noch an keinem der ausgestellten Bikes zu sehen gewesen...


----------



## lexle (30. August 2005)

Die begrüßenswerteste Neuerung wie beim UFO ST sind Endlich Große Industrielager statt Nadellager


----------



## intense. (30. August 2005)

Die neuen Nicolai's haben echt was....
Hat sich am Ufo viel an der Geo geändert?
Sieht irgendwie nicht mehr so kompakt und irgendwie graziler
 aus wie das URufo (?)


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. August 2005)

@ Intesnes 

das ist das UFO ST. ST bedeutet super travel zu deutsch massig Federweg und ist als einsteiger DH Bike gedacht. Das normale Ufo gibt es weiterhin.


----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2005)

zyco schrieb:
			
		

>



was isn das für ne Farbe??


----------



## Timmy35 (1. September 2005)

das ist bronze eloxal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. September 2005)

eher bronze anodisiert.


----------



## Knoe (1. September 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> eher bronze anodisiert.



haeh? ist doch das gleiche..
http://www.nicolai.net/order/colors/colorchart.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. September 2005)

Knoe schrieb:
			
		

> haeh? ist doch das gleiche..
> http://www.nicolai.net/order/colors/colorchart.html


Meine Witze kommen irgendwie nicht rüber, scheint mir...


----------



## Volkspunk (3. September 2005)

Sieht ja schon gut aus...
konnte leider net kommen weil ich mir ne Woche vorher nen Nierenriss zugezogen habe 

Naja... wie lässt sich denn das Ufo ST fahren?? Is das jetzt viel länger (Radstand, Kettenstrebe, Oberrohr) un behäbiger wie das DS?? Oder kann man das noch gut zum Freeriden un Tricksen nehmen?? 

THX...


----------



## Falco Mille (8. September 2005)

Anbei die Geometriedaten. Im Vergleich zu einem reinrassigen Downhiller ist das Ufo ST eher agil.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## [email protected]!t (8. September 2005)

was kostet der rahmen denn ? (ufo st)


----------



## [email protected] (8. September 2005)

1500 siehe sämtliche andere Threads!


----------



## Funghi (16. September 2005)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> was kostet der rahmen denn ? (ufo st)



ohne Dämpfer 120,16 EUR weniger

wenn du dich hier durchliest, weißt du fast alles


----------

